# What is SAC ?



## wmimi91 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good evening (night, morning, afternoon) to everyone.

I am new to this forum and looking at the quality of the participants and the topics discussed, I have chosen to participate.

i will probably ask a silly question (e.g. title of the topic) searching for "Silver refining" in Google, the first link that came up is discribing a silver refining method using some silver Precipitant Crystals so called "SAC". I wonder what it is. What could directly precipitate silver disolved in Nitric acid apart from copper ?.

Thanks to anyone responding.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

That SAC sounds like one of those secret Shor products.
Do all your silver refining learning here on the forum,
and don't worry about any secret products that you don't
know what they are.They are usually regular old easy and
cheap to get items that get renamed to make money.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 12, 2010)

Very true what Jim has just stated. For example, for dropping silver from nitric solution you can use table salt or muriatic acid instead of cementing with copper. But we all highly recommend you read the information available in this forum so you become familiar with the do's & don't of using the acids & the proper refining methods. Also download & read a copy of Hoke's.

Take care!

Phil


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2010)

If I remember right, Manuel seemed to think the Shor silver precipitating agent was hydroquinone, which is commonly used in photo developers.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 12, 2010)

Salt is around .50 cent a pound, muriatic acid is 7.00 a galon. How much is hydroquinone? Just curious. :roll: 

Phil


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2010)

I have seen it on Ebay I think $16.00 lb.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Jim!

Phil


----------



## wmimi91 (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks to you all for these advices.

I think I will download and read Hoke's first as well as most of the topics developed in here.

Goldenly yours.


----------



## Oz (Aug 13, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Salt is around .50 cent a pound, muriatic acid is 7.00 a galon. How much is hydroquinone? Just curious



You also have to take into account that the sodium chloride and HCl will give you silver chloride that needs further processing to get elemental silver. The hydroquinone reduces it to elemental.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 13, 2010)

Very good point Mr. Oz, thank you!

Phil


----------



## wmimi91 (Aug 13, 2010)

After some search, Hydroquinone is a biphenol used in photography that effectively reacts with silver nitrate by precipitating silver but it is also true that all biphenols are highly carcinogenic substances in contact with skin. Therefore table salt that i have been using for ages (at least for cooking) seems a lot more harmless despite the fact that Silver chloride needs to be processed afterwards.

Besides I have also read that silver nitrate react with bromine and Iodine. Wonder what the result is.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 13, 2010)

If you use table salt make sure it is not iodized.

Jim


----------



## wmimi91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Good point Jim, )
I believe this is the case for all table salt.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 13, 2010)

wmimi91 said:


> Good point Jim, )
> I believe this is the case for all table salt.



Yes,to be sure make sure the label says non-iodized,
or else it probably is if it doesn't mention it.

Jim


----------



## Oz (Aug 13, 2010)

I should clarify that I myself would not use hydroquinone but the question was brought up as to cost. If I was going to try something new as to silver reduction it would be 4metals formate reduction which also gives elemental silver.

Wmimi91, it is good to see a new member doing their research and due diligence. Welcome!

Jim has a very valid point for those who missed it, grocery store sodium chloride comes in 2 flavors.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 13, 2010)

Since I learned here not to use salt with iodine to drop silver, I switched to no iodine. Morton Salt comes in both those flavors. :lol: 

Phil


----------



## machiavelli976 (Aug 14, 2010)

The cheapest way to drop silver directly from silver nitrate is also the cheapest way to precipitate gold from gold chloride. Have you forgot about COPPERAS dear mates? I still cannot belive i'm the only one here using this method. No lye, no corn syrup , just ferrous sulphate and pure water. Diluted solutions is a must .


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 14, 2010)

SPC,SAC...Storm precipitant...Shor loves secrecy.

SAC=Hydroquinone
SPC=Ascorbic acid
Storm precipitant=Oxalic acid

As you see,all these products are inexpensive compared with Shor´s price list.Shor is only interested in take away your money.Be careful.

Kindest regards
Manuel


----------



## jayham1970 (May 31, 2011)

machiavelli976 said:


> The cheapest way to drop silver directly from silver nitrate is also the cheapest way to precipitate gold from gold chloride. Have you forgot about COPPERAS dear mates? I still cannot belive i'm the only one here using this method. No lye, no corn syrup , just ferrous sulphate and pure water. Diluted solutions is a must .



How much ferrous suphate must be used to precipitate the silver? If you could share your "secret" I would be most thankful. I have been using the salt water solution method to precipitate silver after refining with Nitric Acid, and it is a complicated, laborious process to do so. Thanks for any information that you can supply. ~ JG


----------



## goldenchild (May 31, 2011)

jayham1970 said:


> machiavelli976 said:
> 
> 
> > The cheapest way to drop silver directly from silver nitrate is also the cheapest way to precipitate gold from gold chloride. Have you forgot about COPPERAS dear mates? I still cannot belive i'm the only one here using this method. No lye, no corn syrup , just ferrous sulphate and pure water. Diluted solutions is a must .
> ...



Ditto and... white or green?
I found that is should be green


----------



## jayham1970 (Jun 13, 2011)

I wrote to Shor International and received the following information: SAC is Stannous Chloride. Supposedly (according to Shor's directions for refining silver with nitric), you add 1 ounce of SAC (stannous Chloride) per 40 ounces of dissolved silver in solution. Hope this helps. ~ JG



wmimi91 said:


> Good evening (night, morning, afternoon) to everyone.
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking at the quality of the participants and the topics discussed, I have chosen to participate.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 13, 2011)

That doesn't sound right. I would believe Manuel's answer in the first page of this topic, where he said; SAC=Hydroquinone.

Jim


----------



## machiavelli976 (Jul 11, 2011)

jayham1970 said:


> machiavelli976 said:
> 
> 
> > The cheapest way to drop silver directly from silver nitrate is also the cheapest way to precipitate gold from gold chloride. Have you forgot about COPPERAS dear mates? I still cannot belive i'm the only one here using this method. No lye, no corn syrup , just ferrous sulphate and pure water. Diluted solutions is a must .
> ...



3AgNO3+3FeSO4=>3Ag+Fe(NO3)3+Fe2(SO4)3
It is so easy to calculate , so I don't need to do it for you , I think.
I usually use 10 to 15 % more ferrous sulfate , to combat its hydrolysis (some of the iron is precipitating as hydroxide when dissolving )
Use diluted solutions (both of them) , or else you'll get black colloidal silver in suspension , almost impossible to drop.
15 to 20 % dilution is enough to precipitate white-yellow silver grains of about 20-25 microns size.

Sorry for the late response.


----------



## Cody Reeder (Jul 11, 2011)

wmimi91 said:


> Besides I have also read that silver nitrate react with bromine and Iodine. Wonder what the result is.



they do indeed and form salts very similar to silver cloride (clorine bromine and Iodine all react about the same way)
the only major difrences are; weight, color, and solubility. (eg. AgCl disolves in amonia and AgI does not)

realy I can see no reason to not use iodised table salt one would never knotice. I have used pure potassium iodide to drop silver and it actualy works better (just more expencive)

sorry guies I am kinda a chemistry buff :lol:


----------



## peggymoy (Sep 27, 2011)

Cody Reeder said:


> wmimi91 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides I have also read that silver nitrate react with bromine and Iodine. Wonder what the result is.
> ...



Hi all i have seen a youtoube video and they used a copper tube, is that wrong ? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------

